# Southern California cichlids



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there a forum or site for Southern California?

I would like to buy from SoCal small hobby breeders as much as possible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The best way I found local hobbyists by me when I was first starting out was to join the local club...even if the club is not very local. You meet people pretty fast that way.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

http://www.sandiegotropicalfish.com/


----------



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

How about LA, OC and IE of SoCal?


----------



## ramcrazy (May 7, 2004)

try coastfishclub.com

I live in Rancho Santa Margarita and find that there are very few quality fish shops around here. This is the best source I know of. Hope this helps!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please use PM for specific vendor recommendations.


----------

